# Tecumseh Enduro has multiple personalities.



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a Tecumseh Enduro XL/C 17.5 hp engine in a Murray at work that has been giving me fits. The engine surges like crazy when you first start it up, then after running a minute or two, it suddenly smooths out and runs fine. The change is sudden, almost as if you had snapped your fingers and it started working. I have soaked the carb, replaced the fuel bowl assy (Type 7 carb with the plastic snap on bowl), reset the rocker arm clearances, checked the spark (steady and bright blue), drained and refilled the fuel system, installed a new spark plug, and checked the flywheel key. Nothing has changed the way it runs. I'm sort of at an impasse here as to where to go next. Once the engine starts running right, it runs strong and even, you can idle it down and snap the throttle up and it will immediately rev up to 100% no problem. When its cold, it won't idle down (chokes off), it surges like crazy, and it will occasionally pop back out the intake (not often, but it did it a couple times to me). I plan to do a leakdown test today on it, but I'm not sure what else to do at this point. Any ideas?


----------



## Smellicious (Sep 24, 2021)

I'm not a mechanic but I know it needs fuel, fire, and air. It looks like you have gas and spark covered (you may have it covered but I haven't learned any "mechanic jargon" yet) but what about air? Is the ratio correct?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Smellicious said:


> I'm not a mechanic but I know it needs fuel, fire, and air. It looks like you have gas and spark covered (you may have it covered but I haven't learned any "mechanic jargon" yet) but what about air? Is the ratio correct?


Maybe he figured it out over the last 10 years since he posted his questions...


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm sure he did!


----------

